# Cant get Passat idling correctly, stuck and NEED HELP



## Alan x Morreale (Sep 21, 2006)

I am having some trouble with my cars idle, and need some assistance. What's happening is the car has codes (p1545, 1544, 1505, and 0123). When I unpluggen the throttle body plugs, the car does not idle, but has power. When it's plugged in, the car has NO POWER. Not to mention I just replaced te crank sensor, and the tach is not working. But I need to figure this out, because I found a throttle body new on germanautoparts for $250, but I also do not know if mine has the low bypass valve, making the price $450. Let me tell you the story as well...
I recently Purchased a 99' Passat 30v V6 for $300 from some fool who thought he bent up all the valves by doing the timing wrong. I too kit from him, brought it back to my house and helped my brother take it apart. NOTE : I get all my mechanic work done for free, so let's take shop cost out of any help anyone provides. After taking it apart, I see that nothing is bent, but missing is this small black plastic piece that goes under the chain inside the head. Can't get my hands on it, so I head to queens to junkyards for a whole new head. The guy ends up not having the right tools to remove the head, and ends up selling me the entire 30v V6 from a 97' A4, minus the AC compressor. We put the new heads in, kept the old manifold and throttle body, and were at this current problem..
And the throttle body from extra A4 engine I have is slightly different, and the plugs dont match up. 
Can anyone provide any help in solving this issue. So far I am $600 down, which IMO is NOTHING for this car. I really want to get it running correctly though, and I'm stuck at the moment.
(CODES)
Throttle Position Sensor/Switch A Circuit High Input 
Idle Air Control System At Adaptive Clip
Throttle Actuation Potentiometer Signal Too High
Throttle Position Control Malfunction


----------



## Peter Badore (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: Cant get Passat idling correctly, stuck and NEED HELP (Alan x Morreale)*

On a 2.8l V6 AHA code A6 I had a throttle control malfunction DTC which turned out to be a defective engine control module. Also make sure that you do perform a throttle body adaptation as the Audi 2.8l AHA and ATQ 30 valve engines are sometimes very sensitive to throttle body
adaptation. If you don't have Ross Tech's VAGCOM or a similar tool try to find someone that does. However, I had a 99 A6 30V 2.8l V6 that did not need throttle body adaptation in spite of having the ECU and battery disconnected and reconnected for trouble shooting a many, many times over the course of a week.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: Cant get Passat idling correctly, stuck and NEED HELP (Peter Badore)*

whats ur throttle body part # i have like 2 of them in my garage


----------

